# Where can I get some Sure Shot punch bait locally?



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

I am planning on heading to Fayette Lake with the kids and would like to give it a shot. Is there any place to get some in the Pasadena/La Porte area?

I'd be willing to buy someones left overs 

Thanks!


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

You can order it online at http://www.catfishbaitsoap.com/catfish-bait-products.html for your next trip.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Better yet, order it from the man that makes it!

http://www.catfishbait.net/


----------

